# Subtle chamber and orchestral music from 19th and firt half 20th century?



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello dear forum members, I am interested what subtle, unhurried (but without long and/or frequent pauses), instrumental, chamber or orchestral music works from the above mentioned period do you know/recommend?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Faure -- esp. piano quartets and quintet.
Anything by Debussy.
Nielsen quartets
Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia, Fifth Symphony
Ravel: quartet , Tombeau de Couperin
(Maybe too early) both Brahms sextets, horn trio
Franck violin sonata
R. Strauss: Metamorphosen
. . .

more?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! You might want to try the French composers - Faure, Chausson, Debussy, Ravel; who all wrote sumptuous chamber music that unfolds with color and elegance. Also several Vaughan Williams symphonies, especially the 3rd and 5th. Though I'm not quite sure what you mean by "unhurried;" does it mean that the tempo should not exceed your username, or that the sense of struggle and drama should be subdued...?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Debussy *Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp* the ultimate in delicacy and subtlety as performed here.

This collection also has a wonderful chamber arrangement for* Afternoon of the Faun*.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

Good suggestions by MarkW above. I would add:

Anything by Webern, Dutilleux, Moeran especially string quartets, Szymanowski Nocturnes & Tarantella, Janacek's later chamber works including his string quartets, Berg's Violin Concerto and string quartets.

The description of the kind of music you're interested in fits in with what was going on at the turn of the 20th century. Slower tempo, shorter symphonies in one movement.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank you all for your interest in the thread. I know some of the suggestions, but other I have to check more closely. In addition, I can say that I like the works of Brahms, not from today. Than Debussy and Ravel, I prefer Faure and Chausson.

@Allegor Con Brio
Both of your interpretations are correct, with an annotation that tempo to allegro is acceptable by me but not faster.

By the way I am surprised by the lack of Sibelius' works. In the case of symphonies, his 7th may be in my opinion a benchmark.
Sticking to the criteria I set, I also like his Rakastava for string orchestra, timpani and triangle, Op.14 and Two Serious Melodies for cello and orchestra, Op.77

Anyway, I am still open to more suggestions.

[TO MODERATION] Please correct the thread title, this "firt" instead "first" embarrass me.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Works of Delius like:
- North Country Sketches;
- Cello Concerto;
- 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra;
are also a good example of subtle music I am looking for more. Of course, less known works also interest me. Preferably from composers whose majority of works is subtle.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Andante Largo said:


> Thank you all for your interest in the thread. I know some of the suggestions, but other I have to check more closely. In addition, I can say that I like the works of Brahms, not from today. Than Debussy and Ravel, I prefer Faure and Chausson.
> 
> @Allegor Con Brio
> Both of your interpretations are correct, with an annotation that tempo to allegro is acceptable by me but not faster.
> ...


If Sibelius is catching your interest, try his string quartets.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Refreshing the thread.
What subtle, unhurried, melodic, harmonic, consisting only of consonances, orchestral and chamber complex compositions from lesser known composers do you recommend?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Dzien dobry. :tiphat:

Try "Whythorne's Shadow" by Moeran.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Butterworth - The banks of Green Willow


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Andante Largo said:


> Hello dear forum members, I am interested what subtle, unhurried (but without long and/or frequent pauses), instrumental, chamber or orchestral music works from the above mentioned period do you know/recommend?


Schubert Fantasia for piano and violin D935

Schumann Märchenerzählungen for clarinet (or violin), viola & piano, Op. 132


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Barber Adagio for Strings


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Dzien dobry. :tiphat:
> 
> Try "Whythorne's Shadow" by Moeran.


these are so epic, thanks for this.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Some times ago, I listened to some random parts Moeran's works, however they didn't fell to me to taste, so I gave up further delving into his works. But after hearing "Whythorne's Shadow", I changed my mind. This work is a very good example of that I look for.

I also like Butterworth's orchestral works, too bad that he composed only a few such.

Thank you all guys for your interest in the topic and I encourage you not to be afraid of flooding me with a large number of works that meet the set criteria.

Cheers.


----------

